

Mine 3D - morphics
http://egraether.com/mine3d/

======
cLeEOGPw
Very cool game. Although I think it is actually easier to solve than 2D,
because there is more information about the mines, but harder to navigate
because it is 3d. Also, it would help if there were some lines that go from
numbers to unclicked cells, because when the grid gets big it's sometimes hard
to understand the position of the number and need to rotate the grid to look
from all 3 directions. Great job overall.

------
Yuioup
I will admit: I've never liked Minesweeper.

My problem is that I never 'got' it. I don't have the desire to play the game
at all.

Maybe I'm not smart enough.

